# Memorable Maxi Moments!



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I am SO in love with my girl! I just adopted her yesterday from our local Capitol Area Humane Society. 

She has a slight ear infection that she’s on meds for, and right before I was to take her home, the vet discovered a hot spot.:uhoh: So the area’s been shaved and treated. This will be my first time dealing with hot spots! Grrrr I’ve switched her to TOTW-Pacific Stream, with a bit of pumpkin in it, and a bit of ACV to help prevent future hotspots. She ate practically all of it. She ate most of her breakfast, but none of her dinner just now. I may have put a little too much ACV in it for her liking. Will have to experiment some more, I guess.

She’s @62 lbs, does fairly well on a leash, and responds well to commands. And, she LOVES to fetch a tennis ball and brings it back and more-or-less drops it on command! 

And, after 24 hours, she finally pooped. Good size/color/quantity! LOL 
She loves my chaise lounge in the backyard. She just jumps right up and makes herself at home. :smooch: Guess I’ll need to get HER her own chair!
Here’s a few pics taken between yesterday and today. More pics to follow!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your Adoption of Maxi, she is beautiful. 

Love the pictures, great to hear she has settled right in. 

Thank you for adopting!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a happy girl  She looks as though she has a lot of love to give.
I love the fact that she fetches and you allow her on the chair, how adorable!
Good luck with the hot spot, I hope that it heals asap!


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

It's wonderful that you rescued Maxi! Everyone wants a puppy, but they miss out on all the things that a mature dog offers. We rescued our first GR when she was 9. Yes, we only had her for 3 years, but she was a gift to us we will never forget. She came with ear infections too and had a terrible yeasty skin condition. We ended up shaving her down so we could treat her more easily. I used Microtek, a spray and shampoo for horses and dogs we get atb the feed store. We had success using it on our horse and it worked for the dog as well. enjoy Maxi, she's a doll 

editing to add, just so you know that's HER chair now. You can get another one and she "may" let you sit in it


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Bodiesmummy said:


> .... just so you know that's HER chair now. You can get another one and she "may" let you sit in it


I DID get another chair LOL....So now I sit in the hard plastic cheapy Adirondack chair, and she's got the expensive comfy chaise lounge! :uhoh: Only the very best for my sweetie Maxi! 

btw, she's hasn't really been into eating her food. I've been trying various samples of TOTW, have added chicken broth (low-sodium), frozen blueberries, and she eats a couple of bites, then walks away. She does eat the food from my hand. I've temporarily stopped adding the tsp of ACV, thinking that was the problem. Guess I'll try adding cooked chicken and see if that helps. It's possible that it'll just take a few more days for her to settle in.

She's done with the ear meds so that's good, and she had an excellent checkup from my vet who loves her :smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yes, it's not uncommon at all for a newly adopted dog to take 2-3 weeks to completely relax and settle in. Keep in mind, everything is completely new to her. Depending on her previous life, her entire world may have been turned upside down. 

Give her the time and space she needs, she'll come around. It sounds like she's doing really wonderful so far with the exception of eating. 

I give my guys OACV, but I add it to their water instead of putting it directly on their food. I read on one of the websites about OACV that is shouldn't be given to them directly or straight. Of course I can't remember where I read it either. I've also read several other sites that say you can give it to them straight, directly added to their food. 

My guys seem to like it better having it added to their water instead of their food.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations on your new family addition Maxi.
She looks like she's settling in comfortably.

Mike D


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you for adopting Maxi, she is beautiful!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I've added the ACV to her water and that's working fine. Phew!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Bless you for adopting Maxi! Another GR will be happy for the rest of her life. I think you deserve the comfy chair but our goldens always seem to get the better chair, don´t they.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Spa day and selfies!*

Maxi finally had her spa day today. A deluxe bath, with some extras. I just love my groomer! 

Took a few pics of her in my backyard. Couldn't get the obligatory "body shot", since she was all over me (glad to see me!). But the first time getting some cute selfies. :smooch:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*An update on Maxi....*

Just an update on how Maxi's doing. She's doing fabulous! We're both used to the routine now, she's eating both meals completely (now that I've added a tsp of melted coconut oil in with the TOTW-Pacific Stream -- she LOVES coconut oil). I started adding it to help with her scratching and hotspots, and after about 4-5 days, she noticeably had less scratching, and her hotspots are virtually healed, as is her minor ear infection. :crossfing

We've had to work a bit on bed etiquette. : She usually wants to "plaster" herself against me, and I end up on the last 1/8 of the king-size bed! But, the last couple of nights, she's claimed the left side and stays there, allowing me a good night's sleep. Then, in the morning when she hears me start to wake up and get up, she sidles over to me and lays down...plastered  

She's walking great on leash, no reactivity to any animals, and if she gets overly excited to greet another dog, my "eh-eh"/"heel" is enough to redirect her focus.

Yep, I'm definitely in love with my "marvelous" Maxi! :smooch:


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

she is so sweet!! congrats


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh what a beautiful love bug 
So happy to hear that you are both doing so well


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Congratulations Wendy, that's wonderful that you have found each other. Maxi's a very lucky girl to have found you and of course you her. It sounds like you've got all those difficult matters worked out, the bed and the chair.  I'm looking forward to hearing all about your adventures together.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*First-time memorable Maxi moments!*

Well, Maxi's been with me a little over 2 weeks now. And, we're really getting to know each other :smooch:

A couple of days ago, I was playing with her in the backyard, and kinda jumping around, and it got her all excited. :bowl: She then started a mini-zoomie session! 

And, this morning, we had planned to go to Antrim Park to walk around the 1.2-mile lake, but a bicycle race prevented that idea. So we went to Godown Dog Park in Linworth. There was only 1 guy there with his 2 dogs. I was hesitant at first, but decided to go in with her. The 2 dogs were only a bit growly with her, but I could tell she was uncomfortable, so I let out a couple of "Hey!"s to the dogs, and the owner had good control and was able to call them away. I walked away from them, calling Maxi, and she came right with me. The guy decided to leave with his dogs, at that point, so we had the park to ourselves. 

Well, Maxi had such a good time smelling everything, and running around! First time I've seen her run at full-speed. And, her recall is excellent, too! Practiced it a few times, and she came right to me! 

I love my girl!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Hard to WFH (work from home) with this face!*

I look down from my work, and I see this sweet face....all I want to do is cuddle with my Maxi!

Also, on impulse, I bought her a monkey. She loves it! Carries it around like her little baby. I can say, "Where's your monkey?", and she goes and gets it, and brings it to me. Such a sweetie-pie. :smooch:


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

How do you get any work done with her watching you....such a doll.

Love the monkey pic too.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Belle's Mom said:


> How do you get any work done with her watching you....such a doll.
> 
> Love the monkey pic too.


Luckily she doesn't watch me non-stop! I can say, "go lay down", and she does. She's a really good girl.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Maxi had a play date with Sophia!*

I posted a few weeks ago a link about my friend getting a really BIG dog. Here's the link about her:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/304914-what-breed-big-dog.html

Well, Sophia and Maxi had a play date today!  They had such a good time. There was some romping, and nuzzling, and rolling around in the grass. Definitely a good time! 

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*First Christmas with Maxi...*

Better late than never in wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

Been cleaning out closets and donating stuff, and found a doggie Santa hat for Maxi.  She was very tolerant of her Mama trying to get just the right pic :uhoh: :smooch:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Wendy427 said:


> Better late than never in wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!
> 
> Been cleaning out closets and donating stuff, and found a doggie Santa hat for Maxi.  She was very tolerant of her Mama trying to get just the right pic :uhoh: :smooch:




Merry Christmas! Loved the picture


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Maxi looks so adorable, great picture. 

Best Wishes to you and Maxi in the New Year!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Play date with STELLA!*

Maxi's been having regular play dates with Stella, and having SUCH a good time! Here they are in Stella's apartment complex "Bark Park". Usually they're chasing after each other, but this time Maxi found a (luckily) non-sticky pine cone to play with. Stella wanted it, too, even though there were many on the ground! :bowl:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Lots of panting after a game of bitey face with Hamisch at the Dogpark!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Maxi looks like she is enjoying the summer!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Maxi's got a new bed!*

An early birthday present. She'll be 7 years old on 9/16/15. She loves her new bed!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Maxi!*

Today is Maxi's birthday! She's 7 years old! :smooch:

She's such a sweetie, as you can see from these pics I've taken over the past year since I adopted her back in June 2014:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 7th Birthday sweet Maxi!

Have fun celebrating your special day.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Happy 7th Birthday beautiful Maxi.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Maxi does "agility" on the jungle gym!*

Adding these cute pics to Maxi's "blog". Lots of fun on the jungle gym! She ran right to it and up she went....twice!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the pictures, what a girl she is. 

She looks really great.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Great pics Wendy. She is beautiful with a touch of the sugarface. So glad you adopted her!


----------

